# Ladies Triumph (Excelsior Cycle Co. Michigan City Indiana)



## IJamEcono (Apr 23, 2011)

I get by with a little help from my friends.

Picked this up today. I know the obvious (i.e. bent fork), but was wondering if others had any info to share. 

28 X 1  1/2 inch wheels
Steel clad wood rims
New Departure C hub
Sweetheart skiptooth
old horn. Interesting knob to push.
serial number appears to be 7866
Headbadge looks brass.

The bike was painted red (which will be coming off), and looks to be black underneath. Rear fender holed for skirt guard. Seat looks nice, but maybe it's newer. Looks pretty small. It's a Troxel.

If anyone has any info to share, please chime in. Most interested in trying to find a year for it. Have a good Easter!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 23, 2011)

Looks to be somewhere between late teens and early 20's. Seat is circa 1939 ish. Looks like a shift knob was added to your klaxton horn. Nice find.


----------



## IJamEcono (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm liking the horn a lot. I wasn't sure of the year. I can't find much info on it, and I cannot find a similar headbadge anywhere. But I'm still looking.


----------



## pelletman (Apr 24, 2011)

Use oven cleaner to get the paint off and save the paint underneath


----------



## IJamEcono (Apr 24, 2011)

> Nice find.



 Thanks! I thought it was too good to pass on and the price was great.

I've heard about the oven cleaner, but never tried it. Maybe I will try on this one.


----------

